# Dark Sun Collector's Guide



## Echohawk (Sep 3, 2010)

The Dark Sun Collector's Guide has moved to the ENWorld wiki.


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome thread idea. 



Echohawk said:


> 2nd Edition adventures
> DS1: Freedom (December 1991)
> DSQ1: Road to Urik (March 1993)




Road to Urik was published in 1992.

Your list is missing some Dragon and Dungeon articles:

Dragon #364, p66, Campaign Classics: Hazards of Dark Sun (June 2008)
Dragon #388, p58, Design & Development: Dark Sun (June 2010)
Dragon #389, p11, Fiction: Blood Oasis (July 2010)
Dragon #389, p86, Design & Development: Dark Sun (July 2010)
Dragon #390, p5, Dark Sun: Playing Templars (August 2010)
Dragon #390, p16, Dark Sun: Slave Theme (August 2010)
Dragon #390, p94, Design & Development: Dark Sun (August 2010)

Dungeon #179, p61, Eye on Dark Sun (June 2010)
Dungeon #180, p68, Eye on Dark Sun (July 2010)
Dungeon #181, p4, The Vault of Darom Madar (August 2010)
Dungeon #181, p70, Eye on Dark Sun (August 2010)

And regarding comics, IDW's _Dungeons & Dragons #0_ (August 2010) includes a short Dark Sun comic which is basically the prequel for next year's series.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 3, 2010)

Peraion Graufalke said:


> Road to Urik was published in 1992.



Well spotted! (And fixed.)



> Your list is missing some Dragon and Dungeon articles:



Eep! I completely forgot about the post-print magazines when compiling that list. Thanks for the additions.



> And regarding comics, IDW's _Dungeons & Dragons #0_ (August 2010) includes a short Dark Sun comic which is basically the prequel for next year's series.



D&D comic #0 added to the list


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 4, 2010)

What, no list of all the Dark Sun-labeled cards for the Spellfire card game?


----------



## megamania (Sep 4, 2010)

By far the most complete set list I've ever seen.


----------



## doctorhook (Sep 4, 2010)

Great list!

...Wanna make one for Eberron now?


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 4, 2010)

Alzrius said:


> What, no list of all the Dark Sun-labeled cards for the Spellfire card game?



How terribly remiss of me! All fixed now


----------



## Wycen (Sep 4, 2010)

I could have sworn the thread title said "picture of bohemian earspoon in Dark Sun" but I was wrong.  

I'm sure the list will be useful however.


----------



## Bohemian Ear Spoon (Sep 4, 2010)

That is an awesome list, however, what in all that is holy is this:
_Dark Sun minis box (DM Rewards, February 2010)_

Can I get a picture before I start tearing the world apart looking for one?

Also I have heard there was a cloth Athas map at Gen Con 2010.

Also, there was some other adventure in 2009 that Kindrock, Morg, and the reast of the Free RPG Day 2010 pregen characters originated, but I cant seem to find out where.


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 4, 2010)

Echohawk said:


> How terribly remiss of me! All fixed now




Very nicely done! Also, I know they're not "official" in the strictest sense, but don't forget the four Spellfire boosters released online (Inquisition, Millenium, Chaos, and Conquest) over on Spellfire.net.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 4, 2010)

Bohemian Ear Spoon said:


> That is an awesome list, however, what in all that is holy is this:
> _Dark Sun minis box (DM Rewards, February 2010)_
> Can I get a picture before I start tearing the world apart looking for one?



Here's a link to a picture.



> Also I have heard there was a cloth Athas map at Gen Con 2010.



Oooh, yes. I'll add that.



> Also, there was some other adventure in 2009 that Kindrock, Morg, and the reast of the Free RPG Day 2010 pregen characters originated, but I cant seem to find out where.



Hmmm... I have no idea about that. Was it a convention adventure perhaps?


----------



## megamania (Sep 5, 2010)

What of Dread Realms (or something like that) of Ravenloft which explains what happened to Kalidnay. (2nd edition)


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 5, 2010)

megamania said:


> What of Dread Realms (or something like that) of Ravenloft which explains what happened to Kalidnay. (2nd edition)




Kalidnay was first mentioned (in the context of Ravenloft) in the Forbidden Lore boxed set, and then again in the hardcover book Domains of Dread.

That said, I don't think cross-campaign material really counts on a list of Dark Sun products. After all, Planescape's Planewalker's Handbook mentions Athas among a list of Prime Material worlds, but I wouldn't include that book here just because of that.


----------



## Andalusian (Sep 6, 2010)

Personally, I feel that both Ravenloft products deserve mention on the list because the write-up on Kalidnay and its Sorcerer King is substantial enough that it may be useful for someone interested in Dark Sun lore (even if the gender of Kalid-Ma and his/her high priest is inconsistent). The 2E accessory, Book of Artifacts, is also relevant because it has four Dark Sun-related items: the Obsidian Man of Urik, the Psychometron of Nerad, Silencer of Bodach, and the Rod of Teeth.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 6, 2010)

Andalusian said:


> Personally, I feel that both Ravenloft products deserve mention on the list because the write-up on Kalidnay and its Sorcerer King is substantial enough that it may be useful for someone interested in Dark Sun lore (even if the gender of Kalid-Ma and his/her high priest is inconsistent). The 2E accessory, Book of Artifacts, is also relevant because it has four Dark Sun-related items: the Obsidian Man of Urik, the Psychometron of Nerad, Silencer of Bodach, and the Rod of Teeth.



I generally like to err on the side of inclusiveness, so I've added the BoA and the two Ravenloft products to the "2nd Edition miscellaneous" section. I already had the MCA4 there, which also only has a little bit of Dark Sun content, so that seems like the most consistent thing to do.


----------



## possum (Sep 8, 2010)

I pity you if you ever decide to do Forgotten Realms or Greyhawk...  Good work on these guides.


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Sep 8, 2010)

Echohawk said:


> [size=+1]*Dark Sun Collector's Guide*[/size]
> 
> *Game products*
> 
> ...




Up to this point all check.  Dragon magazine articles check (in both .pdf and hardcopy), Polyhedron articles check.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 8, 2010)

possum said:


> I pity you if you ever decide to do Forgotten Realms or Greyhawk...  Good work on these guides.



I was kinda hoping that no-one suggested making a list for either of those two settings


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (Sep 8, 2010)

Update for Dungeon #182, Eye on Dark Sun (September 2010):

Dungeon #182, p70, Eye on Dark Sun: The Broken Builders (September 2010)


----------



## Festivus (Sep 28, 2010)

I did not see D&D Encounters Season 2 - "Dark Sun: Fury of the Wastewalker" on your list. There are three chapters to it, "Chapter 1: An Obsidian Rain", "Chapter 2: Tomb of a Long Lost Age", and "Chapter 3: Flight to Tyr".


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 29, 2010)

Festivus said:


> I did not see D&D Encounters Season 2 - "Dark Sun: Fury of the Wastewalker" on your list. There are three chapters to it, "Chapter 1: An Obsidian Rain", "Chapter 2: Tomb of a Long Lost Age", and "Chapter 3: Flight to Tyr".



_Fury of the Wastewalker_ is currently listed under "Promotional items", but I'll move it somewhere a little more obvious and add the titles of the three sections.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 28, 2010)

Minor typo to point out...



> Tribe of One Trilogy
> The Outcast (November 1993)
> The Seeker (April 2994)
> The Nomad (October 1994)




I'm thinking that should probably be April 1994.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Oct 28, 2010)

Could you list the adventure paths in approximately level order?

For instance, Road to Urik goes before Dragon's Crown, and is a lower level adventure...


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 28, 2010)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> I'm thinking that should probably be April 1994.



Whoops! Fixed -- thanks again


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 28, 2010)

(Psi)SeveredHead said:


> Could you list the adventure paths in approximately level order?
> 
> For instance, Road to Urik goes before Dragon's Crown, and is a lower level adventure...




Hmmm... I can't really do that without changing the listing order away from publication order, which is what I've used for all of the Collector's Guides. Clicking on the links for the adventures will take you to the RPGGeek pages for the adventures though, which almost always include the levels the adventure was designed for.


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 7, 2011)

A minor update to include the spiffy new laminated Dark Sun maps from Gale Force Nine, the individual comic issues and a handful of new Dragon and Dungeon articles.


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 30, 2011)

Updated to include a (partial) list of 2nd Edition Dark Sun RPGA tournament adventures, the _Ashes of Athas_ campaign, the upcoming comic compilation, a new novel scheduled for November 2011, and some recent Dragon/Dungeon articles.


----------



## DM Howard (Mar 31, 2011)

Love these collection threads Echohawk.  I was wondering if you were ever going to do a 2nd Edition one.  Meaning AD&D 2nd Edition.

Thanks


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 31, 2011)

Dndungeoneer said:


> Love these collection threads Echohawk.  I was wondering if you were ever going to do a 2nd Edition one.  Meaning AD&D 2nd Edition.



Yes, I have 20 guides planned in total. The Forgotten Realms one is proving... um, challenging, but eventually I hope to have covered all the D&D settings and editions, including 2nd Edition.


----------



## Jhaelen (Mar 31, 2011)

stuartpeterson said:


> [...]



reported.


----------



## Mark Hope (Jul 30, 2011)

Found a couple more for you!

Dragon #284 (June 2001) has a "Campaign Corner" article starting on page 64 that features the Annulus of Korgunard on pages 66-67.  The entry is by Ed Bonny.

Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium II: Children of the Night features a thrax NPC from Kalidnay called Palik.  He's also reprinted in the omnibus that collected the Ravenloft MC I and MCII.


----------



## Cyrian (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anyone know if those RPGA adventures have ever been made available anywhere?


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 4, 2011)

Cyrian said:


> Does anyone know if those RPGA adventures have ever been made available anywhere?



As far as I know, no. The various RPGA tournament adventures are generally rather poorly documented, so the ones I've included in the guides are only the ones I know about. Some of them were printed in such small numbers that it's entirely possible that copies of them no longer exist at all.

Sadly, I don't own any of them, although I did finally manage to find a copy of the 4e Dark Sun cloth map this morning, so my Dark Sun collection will soon be very slightly more complete


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 7, 2011)

Updated with the last couple of Dungeon articles.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Dec 13, 2011)

Links to these no longer work, giving 404 errors: Dark Sun Desert (December 2010), Dark Sun City of Tyr Map (December 2010), Dark Sun World Map


----------



## Allanon (Jan 8, 2012)

Does anyone have the Ashes of Athas adventures available? On their site I can't find them and via their form I can't get a response. I played "The Worth of a Slave" on and would love to finish up that story with my group.


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 31, 2012)

Minor update, to add in the three new _Ashes of Athas_ titles released at DDXP, and this month's _Eye on Dark Sun_ article in Dragon.


----------



## Raddu (Apr 12, 2012)

This is awesome! Good work.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 6, 2012)

Updated with a link to the June Eye on Dark Sun article, and a mention of the upcoming July article.


----------



## Raddu (Jul 6, 2012)

There's also the Curious Knack encounters card from the Dark Sun encounters season. You can see it here:D&D Encounters: A Dark Sun Preview ? Dungeon's Master


----------



## Raddu (Jul 6, 2012)

Anyone ever see this item before:
Black Spin Book Mark/Luggage Case Tag


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 6, 2012)

Raddu said:


> There's also the Curious Knack encounters card from the Dark Sun encounters season.






Raddu said:


> Anyone ever see this item before:
> Black Spin Book Mark/Luggage Case Tag



Thanks for pointing out those Raddu. I've added both of them to the Guide.


----------



## Alphastream (Jul 10, 2012)

Raddu said:


> There's also the Curious Knack encounters card from the Dark Sun encounters season. You can see it here:D&D Encounters: A Dark Sun Preview ? Dungeon's Master




Along those lines are the card _Ancient Tales_ (mentions Grak's Pool), and _Strength to Survive_ (mentions defiling). All three of the cards were part of the Encounters season.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 29, 2012)

Updated to add the French, German and Spanish language translations of some of the 2nd Edition Dark Sun products.


----------



## Alphastream (Oct 1, 2012)

Echohawk said:


> Updated to add the French, German and Spanish language translations of some of the 2nd Edition Dark Sun products.



I would love to get my hand on the Spanish versions of those! (I do have a French copy of the Veiled Alliance).


----------



## hayek (Dec 8, 2012)

Echohawk said:


> *2nd Edition web content*
> King's Age Calendar/Timeline of Athas
> Psionic Abilities and Powers Update
> Athasian Templar Class




The 'Athasian Templar Class' link just leads to the same file as the Psionic abilities update. Anyone have the right link to the Templar Class 2nd edition web content?


----------



## Echohawk (Dec 8, 2012)

hayek said:


> The 'Athasian Templar Class' link just leads to the same file as the Psionic abilities update. Anyone have the right link to the Templar Class 2nd edition web content?



Sorry about that -- sloppy copy/pasting on my side. I've fixed the link in the Guide, or you can click here.


----------



## hayek (Dec 11, 2012)

Echohawk said:


> I've fixed the link in the Guide, or you can click here.




Awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## Apotheot (Jan 28, 2019)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?332712-Dark-Sun-Collector-s-Guide&highlight=Dark


----------

